# Dell DHP desktop



## yowill (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a dell desktop DHP. I am trying to find out how to reset the Bios/ password. I get DOS screen, I type in a password, it says the password is correct, but then I get press F1 or F2. If I press F1 I get a beep and remain at the dos screen, If I press F2, it will take me to setup and ask for a password, I type in a password, then I confirm the same password and nothing.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry, the forum rules say we cannot help with passwords.


----------

